# Let's Talk Nutrition and Health



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Ok, reality check... 

A good friend of mine is currently in the hospital recovering from quintuple bypass surgery. He's 45 years old.... Like me (I'm 41), he's a musician and has lived the "musician" life as I have... bad food, touring/traveling, late nights, loud music, women, blah blah blah... you get the picture. 

This was sudden, one week fine.... the next, he's laying the hospital and to be honest... it really opened my eyes. 

So, the question for everyone is.... 

What are you doing to keep yourself healthy?

Food, Exercise, Special Diets, Supplements, etc....


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

*Yikes*

Sorry to hear that, man. Here's hoping for a quick recovery.

My Grandfather had his first heart attack at 40 and ended up having several bypass surgeries throughout the rest of his life. His ticker finally gave out a couple years ago at age 78. So sharing his genes, I've come to realize I should start taking better care of myself too.

I still don't do nearly enough, but I walk very briskly for 30 minutes a day during the week as part of my commute to work. Plus I try to do as many hindu squats and hindu pushups as I can whenever I think about it. These are very effective at working just about every muscle in your body plus gets your heart rate up very quickly. Plus, you don't need any equipment other than your own body. Check out youtube, there are several videos about how to do these with proper form.

Other than that, I haven't really changed my eating habits, but I take an Omega-3 fish oil capsule whenever I remember to. These are supposed to do wonders for the heart.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Barring duty/missions that preclude it, my regimen is:

Weight training Monday, Wednesday and Friday. I work on upper body and "core" strength. Not really going for huge strength - I only bench about 50 pounds more than my body weight - but being fit definitely helps when moving heavy ammo crates, wearing the body armor, etc.

Tuesday and Thursday I do a two-mile interval run (jog, sprint, jog, sprint). Saturdays I do a long run, 4-6 miles. Cardio endurance is essential.

As far as eating, I don't really have much control of what I eat here. The food in the chow hall is what is available. Back home, I try to stay away from fatty foods and beer during the week, though weekends can be a free for all. 

I consume a protein shake after weight training. Currently I have the Myoplex supplement, and I also throw in oatmeal, fruit if I can get it, and yogurt.

Best book I've ever read on health and nutrition is _Body for Life_ by Bill Phillips. It's a pretty sound way to do things, at least in my opinion.

For several years I was pretty much a sloth, and had gained some weight, didn't like how I looked, etc. But since turning it around, I feel a lot better both physically and mentally. And being in good shape definitely improves the sex life. :mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*~ me too ...*

Sorry to hear about your Friend, hope he get's better soon.

I'm 40"ish" myself & I have been needing to get better shape. I'm 6' and have a thick sorta swimmer shape too me. And over the last couple months I've gone from 226#'s down to 209#'s but I have more to go.

* I run ... ALOT, almost everyday on a trail through the woods by our house. Although it seems to be "tweaking" my ankle abit lately. So, I might need a different / better cardio workout soon.

* I have a large Everlast canvas punching bag I workout on everyday, now THAT will work you bigtime and it's a great stress release too. :smt077

* Any sort of self defense training or classes will work you pretty good. We have DT classes @ work & they will WORK your butt. After getting thrown around the mats for a while ... well, it wears ya out!

* I do a little weight work but not much.

I have cut out ALL fast foods, junk foods, sodas of any kind. I drink alot of water & Crystal light tea mix, which sucked @ 1st but once you get use to it... it's not so bad. I almost never drink booze or smoke cigars unless it's a special occassion.
I still drink my coffee, I can't give up everything !!!

My daily test is to go to work.... almost EVERYDAY they have boxes of Krispy Kreme Donuts stacked in the squadroom.

*** anybody have any cures for a sore ankle from running


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Lowdrift said:


> *** anybody have any cures for a sore ankle from running


When did you last replace your running shoes? If you're running every day, you should probably be replacing them about three times a year.

Make sure your shoes suit your running style, too (over- or under-pronation, etc.). While I was on leave I went to a small "mom-n-pop" store that specializes in athletic shoes. I got a lot of personal attention, the guy analyzed my running gait, and I settled on a great pair of Brooks shoes. We'll see how they measure up to my previous Adidas Gigarides, which I was very happy with.

I used to suffer from shinsplints - I went through Airborne school in a lot of pain - but they disappeared when I started buying high-quality shoes. You might also have your doc check for a bone spur. They're pretty common among people who run a lot, and they can be exceedingly painful over time.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> When did you last replace your running shoes? but they disappeared when I started buying high-quality shoes. They're pretty common among people who run a lot, and they can be exceedingly painful over time.


 I have low end $40.00 Nike runners, I don't remember the model. Had'em for almost a year now. They don't look "too used up" but I figured that was because I run on natural terrain.
But then again, I wouldn't call myself a runner, I don't even like running really.... I guess what I mean is I don't enjoy it. I do it for my job. 
I think I would like to find a different type of cardio workout.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Lowdrift said:


> I don't enjoy it. I do it for my job.


Same here. Well, that and my wife loves running, so it's something we can do together when I am home. But good shoes makes running less painful and thus more pleasant, and I am all for that!

I hope JeffWard chimes in on this thread. He's probably the best qualified person on the board to comment here.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I haven't worked out in a little while, but keep planning to get back into things soon. When I was a gym rat, cardio was mainly on the elliptical trainer since I hate running. I was doing one day a week dedicated to a certain body part and cardio. Once I get back I'll probably do alternate upper and lower body work to save time and also throw in the "300 Workout" to mix things up once I get my base back.

a) Pullups - 25 reps
b) Deadlifts with 135lbs - 50 reps
c) Pushups - 50 reps
d) 24-inch Box jumps - 50 reps
e) Floor wipers - 50 reps
f) Single-arm Clean-and-Press with 36lbs Kettlebell - 50 reps
g) Pullups - 25 reps

All exercises are done without scheduled rest between moves. http://www.menshealth.com/cda/artic...item=5e1790ecab7e1110VgnVCM20000012281eac____

For nutrition lots of protein and low glycemic index carbs. 5 to 6 small meals a day instead of three large ones. I am/was addicted to Muscle Milk protein shakes. Expensive as far as shakes go, but by far the best tasting I've ever had. I also take creatine and glucosamine in addition to a good multi vitamin.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

From the local Fitness/Nutrition Professional...

Since I'm doing this for free... I'll give you the no-BS version.


Genetics:
I'm the only male in my family NOT on cholesterol meds or "overweight". My Dad just died of cancer, w/ high BP, and heart Disease at 63... I have BAD genetics.

That said, I wear the same waistband I did in HS, and my cholesterol, BP, and blood sugar are fine. My weight is 240+lbs, but that's muscle, not fat.


Diet:
I've read, tried, seen EVERYTHING. The one foundation diet pricipal of all long-term successful "eating plans" (not a diet, diets are temporary), is summed up in the "Paleo Diet".

The Palio diet is the Paleozoic Age (spelling?) diet. Eat what your body was designed to eat. Go back pre-microwave, pre-McDonalds, pre-teen-obesity and 12 year-olds with high blood pressure.

Our bodies evolved SLOWLY to eat grilled meats, fish, raw vegetables, fruits, berries, and nuts. This is what the human animal has consumed for THOUSANDS of years. Our eating styles have evolved MUCH faster than our body's ability to cope with these changes. Only in the past 100 years, has our diet radically diverged from what we ate as cave-men, and hunter-gatherers.

We cannot adapt that fast, and our own diets are killing us.

Eat steak, chicken, fish, pork... whatever... GRILLED, baked, or boiled. PERIOD. Use your $400 barbeque.

Eat LOTS of vegetables, as close to raw as possible. Your body will LOVE the fiber. You lower digestive track will have something to DO, aside from develop cancer. Modern foods never REACH your lower digesting track.

Eat fruits and nuts. Just like you were wandering the woods, hunting for your family. What would you eat along the way?


Exercise:
See above... Go back to the 1700s and 1800s, when we use to WORK. I'm not saying give up electricity, your car, and go play Amish... just replace the work we use to do with "fake work".

Walk. You don't have to run. Mike has to run, he may need it, and the Military loves it! Walk every night with your significant other after dinner. It will give you great opportunity to tune your observation skills, test the comfort level of a new IWB holster, atune your night senses, and "patrol" your turf around your cave. 30-60 minutes, start slow, and work up.

Buy new shoes. Mike's dead right. $40 shoes are like bargain-bin magazines... nuf said.

Strength/stability train. We don't creep down river-beds, leaping stone to stone anymore. We have sidewalks. Sidewalks don't train agility, core stability, and balance. Martial arts do, and they fit OUR sensibilities.

Lift weights... or at least get into a push-up, crunch, squat, and pull-up routine.

Start doing push-ups off the counter-top. When you can do 3-4 sets of 25 good ones, move to a chair or bench-height level. Buld up to sets of 25 there. Finally move to the floor. Sets of 25 there... When you can do 25 push-ups with you FEET on the chair, hands on the floor, you're strong enough. 

Find a good strong chair or bench. Keep your hands and chest out in front, back flat, and squat down till your butt touches. Don't sit! Come back up. Do 10, then do 15, then do sets of 20. Then add weight in your hands. When you can do 25 each leg, single-leg bench squats with weight... you're strong and balanced/agile. Put one foot flat, one heel on the floor out front.

Pull-ups.. Start with a low bar (3-4 feet off the ground) and hang from it (upside down pushup position). Pull your chest to the bar, relax, repeat. When you can do 30-40 of these, switch to an over head bar, and do full pull-ups. For most adults, FIVE is excellent. Get to 15, and you'll pass boot camp with the 18 year-olds.

For you engineering experts in rural Montana... rig a pully, a rope, and a 55-Gallon drum. Add a rock every other day... you get the idea.

PUSH, PULL, SQUAT, and do crunches (sit-ups). 15 minutes per day, plus 30-45 minutes walking.

Eat NATURAL foods. If it comes in a plastic microwave-safe container... just don't buy it!

Eat when you're hungry. Drink a gallon of WATER per day...

It's not hard, it's your body. You only get ONE!!!

Enjoy,
Jeff


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Damn ~~~~~~*



Todd said:


> the "300 Workout" to mix things up once I get my base back.
> 
> a) Pullups - 25 reps
> b) Deadlifts with 135lbs - 50 reps
> ...


:smt119 GOOD GOD !!! ~ that would KILL ME for sure !


----------



## robanna (Sep 9, 2007)

JS: Mike and Jeff gave you great advice. Hard to add to that, but perhaps a little about the importance of supplements and sleep.

Most people do not eat nearly as much veggies/fruits, good fats as they should. Moreover, most people work their asses off to the point they are too exhausted to work out. That's where proper supplementation comes in. That and rest. I work with Lance Armstrong's coach, Chris Carmichael, and his rule above all else is get enough sleep. In addition to healing exercised muscles, our bodyies growth hormones are released at night. In other words, if you don't get enough rest (7-8 hours of quality per night) and you mix in a well-rounded exercise routine, you are headed for overtraining and will fall back off the wagon.

Proper supplementation can strengthen a weak diet as well as push a person with good habits over the top performance-wise. Choose products that are high in vitamins, minerals, fish oils, etc. Also, energy drinks that are not laden with sugar are a good way to go for that added boost to exercise after a long day's work. Protein shakes can be a good meal replacement if you're on the go and looking for a quality snack vs. McDs.

No doubt this thread will be read a lot. I am not a trainer, but fitness is near and dear to my heart for the last 20 years. I am also a distributor (but I don't really do it as a living, because I have a primary business. I did it for the discount, because they are great products that I use everyday).

I know a lot about training and diet and supplements, so if I can share some nutritional or workout tips in exchange for the education you all have provided about firearms, I'm more than happy to do it :smt023

For educational purposes (not a sales pitch), visit my website www.FuelYourLifestyle.com and review the various types of products available from Advocare. There's tons of quality information about which products are right for what activity level or purpose you have.

And, if you have any questions about anything, please email me. It can be my way of giving back to you guys.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your friend. I'll pray for him today at church.:smt023

I use to be a weight lifter/body builder. I haven't in a while except for the 1/4 pound curl at Mc Donalds. I am making gains though...in my waist.:smt076

I use to have an excellant home gym- squat rake with hundreds of pounds of weights but I don't have room for that here darn it.

One thing I've noticed with myself is that once I get back into the gym I automatically change my diet to a better diet. ie. No more 1/4 pound curls at Mc Donalds.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

My Dad was told by a doctor he would be dead within a couple of weeks if he didn't get by-pass surgery after he had heart problems. Instead, he got several Chealation treatments as well as watching his diet and exercise.
The Chealation was a $100 a pop. Compared to by-pass,whew.
Some docs call it quackery. Bull! It cuts into their wallets. After a series of treatments he cut them down to once a month,then a few times a yr. My Dad saw that same doctor in the hospital a few yrs later. The doc just ignored him. I have had some treatments myself.(GP) By the way, this was 20 yrs ago. My Dad recently passed away at 84 yrs. But the culprit was Parkinsons not his heart. Don't be afraid to try Chealation. The doctors are the quacks. I've seen first hand plus what some people I have sat next to getting Chealation have told me.(several with by-passes)
I hope your friend does well.:smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your friend js.

I am the opposite of Jeff, 6' 2", 240# mostly fat. I don't excercise except for long walks in the mountains. I don't plan on lifting weights or any of that stuff. That is except for Deer and Elk.

My total cholesterol a couple of weeks back was/is 171, BP 120 over 65 etc. I was blessed with good genetics which have allowed me to be a bit on the slovenly side. I never topped 210# till I quit smoking at 65, 2 years back, which jumped me to the 240-250 region in less than 45 day's. I am attempting to drop 30# by the first of the year by selective eating. Limited breads, pasta, potatoes and milk. My coach say's I can eat all of other things I wish. It seem's to be working as I have dropped 10 over the past month.

What you all need to do is trade in all your bad genetics for good ones then you can eat all you wish and remain a couch potatoe into your 80's or 90's. :mrgreen:

:smt1099

Edit. I forgot to say, I have never used Vitamins or supplements other than what is contained in beer and other "beverages".


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Exercise= work hard, weed eat and mow, clean drianage ditches, split wood, clear dead wood off hill side and keep a clear fire area around house. Remodeling a house for my daughter and granddaughter. In my spare time I will think about exerciseing.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Well, I'm 59 now and probably have about 15 lbs extra on a 5'8" frame. I've never boozed very hard, so I haven't aged my body prematurely. But I drink regularly and eat most of what I want. I'm on Lipitor, and the cholesterol is below 150. No heart problems (genetic - both my parents are still alive at 90). I work out 5 days a week, using light weights 3 days and cardio all 5. Stretching for my back and crunches for the abs. I do take vitamins and stuff my wife buys at GNC. If I was more abstemious I'd drop the 15 lbs., but then I'd be hating life and at my age I want to enjoy every day I've got. :smt023


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

At 60 I walk 4 miles daily and do a light weight workout 3 days a week. My cholesterol is 133, I don't drink or smoke and see a Dr semi-annually. My blood pressure is controlled with meds since age 30 and most of all I have a positive outlook on life.

My biggest weakness is sweets and I have a few pounds I should shed.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I love working out. It's the ultimate discipline: not only doing the lifting, but diet also. I used to lift four times a week plus play hockey and bike a lot. I don't do as much anymore, typically three days a week, (stupid 'real world') but do enough to keep up.

I can bench over 180% of my bodyweight, so I figure that's pretty good.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, I'm 5' 8" and weight 158lb. I had my blood pressure checked last week when I was at the doctor's office for an ear infection. My blood pressure is/was 142/96 , so it's inching it's way up... not good.

I get alot of "walking" exercise, about 2 miles a day... but I need to do more. My biggest issue is food... I eat like total sh*t. The old saying "Old habits are hard to break" rings true for me when it comes to food... I love red meat! I eat at least 2 or 3 steaks a week. I don't smoke or drink anymore, haven't in over 12 years.

I need to have a serious sit down with nutritionist... :smt022


And just an update on my buddy... He's back in ICU, he's got pneumonia now.


----------



## robanna (Sep 9, 2007)

JS: All the best to your buddy. That's horrible. Hopefully, the pneumonia will get better. It's not uncommon for patients on their backs to have a simple virus turn into pneumonia, because it rests in the lungs.

I know of people well into their 90s who eat steak all the time. I wonder if it's red meat or if it's how it's cooked that is the issue. If you grill steaks and use a simple A1 sauce, I am thinking that is much healthier than things like buttery sauces, etc.

Red meat is higher in cholesterol than poultry, fish, etc., so you might want to switch it up a bit every now and then. A turkey burger tastes awfully close to a beef burger.

Good luck!


----------

